

How the Professor Who Fooled Wikipedia Got Caught by Reddit - necubi
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/05/how-the-professor-who-fooled-wikipedia-got-caught-by-reddit/257134/

======
Drbble
It's interesting that these fictionalized histories are at the heart of many
companies' founders' myths of how they were inspired to create their amazing
products.

